# General > Upcoming Events >  NV and thermal demo

## 223nut

Craftys in Hastings in doing a demo for thermal and night vision gear on 19Th September if they get enough interest

Got the Yukon rep coming in with all the toys!

They are short on numbers so need people to register.

Have brought stuff from them in the past and on their email list, won't be going myself but thought there might be a bit of interest from people on here

----------

